# Jazz did it! I am so proud.



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know he can do it - he has you to help him, after all!

Excellent work, both of you!

Love his rosette, well earned. 

Congratualtions and best of luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

"He let the judge grab his balls" I totally laughed! Congrats on having a good show day! I'm sure he will continue to make you proud.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations and continued success to you and Jazz!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Thats Great , way to go Jazz, congrats to you all.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hurrah! Of course he ribboned! He's a PF dog LOL! I'm so pleased for you! I honestly got a HUGE grin on my face right now! 
Good Luck tomorrow and let us know how you do!

:cheers2::first::cheers2:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pure Awesomeness!!!!! You must be so proud! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I feel proud too. Does than mean I feel I belong with you all and that Jazz is part mine too. 
Thanks for such an awesome boy and well done to you both.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!!! Good for you both. That is awesome, and nice for him to gain some confidence with you at the end of the leash. He looks terrific!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats! I knew he could do it.  He looks great, don't worry about his hair! It's puppy coat, it always looks like that lol.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! He is wonderful. I don't think there is anything prettier than a spoo pup!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

He looks terrific. Have faith. Karat's first show with me handling, she spun around in circles. I don't know what the handlers do that we don't however I have a lot of respect for their skills. Keep attending and entering shows. Most judges can see beyond puppiness and judge the dog for itself.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

In the first show Sunday, I almost pulled Jazz after I saw two dogs shrink in front of the judge, one person pulled their dog from the show and another told me she didn't enter hers under him. The guy seemed fine and people say I just need to throw him in there, so I did. Jazz shrunk. sigh. 

In the second show he did much better under a wonderful judge who worked with Jazz. He said many nice things, namely that he was almost there. After the show Jazz was standing there and I saw him eyeballing him from afar and then he came up again. I thanked him again. He said I must work with him because he was too nice a dog. He said his movement was "breathtaking" and he thought he had an afghan in the ring, that he "floats". Wasn't that nice? 

My husband took some video of him moving in the ring Sunday. If I get a chance I'll try to post it. I don't know though. People say not to post this stuff on here, but I figure it can only help and encourage someone else. Besides, I have a lovely boy without a mean bone in his body- so sweet. He's a very good boy to me.  

We'll try UKC again next time there is a show nearby. I am also planning on taking him to an AKC show or two and sneeking him in just to hang out and watch at first. I'm not giving up yet! Nothing worthwhile is ever easy, is it?

There is a handler that I am considering that I like a lot, but he isn't ready yet.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep up the good work! The more you show Jazz, the more his confidence will grow. Experience is the greatest tool for both you and Jazz. Showing is not easy, but it is a great deal of fun, and a great sense of accomplishment,,,,,,, it really is a fantastic bonding between you and your dog.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"one must first BUILD a house before you paint it!"


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is awesome news! UKC rocks & love seeing the owners & kids handling dogs. UKC will help you ring ready Jazz for AKC. Can't wait for more news.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. I know he can do it because he did well on Saturday. UKC is great because I can show him myself and get better at it plus it is good experience for him AND a fun way to spend the day.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We know Jazz is breath taking! And soon He will take everybodies breath away! He's a 'showstopper' in my eyes and I'm looking forward to hearing about his successes in the future..........Can't wait to see him 'float'! Hurry up and post that video!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you going to show Bonnie UKC? It would be interesting to see how well the judges like Bonnie since her structure is different than Jazz.


----------



## JagsMom (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my, he's beeeeuuuutiful!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

3 dogs, Bonnie is already a UKC GrCh. I could show her for top ten points if I wanted, but at over two she's lost her black nose now. A black nose is pretty important in showing a light apricot. She won on mostly personality (that's my theory anyway). I swear she winked at the judges, but she prances/moves adorably. Jazz conformation blows hers out of the water, but she is the smartest dog I've ever had by far. I love having the two of them! She barely cracks 21 inches. He is a tad over 25.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

outwest said:


> I almost entered her with Jazz thinking it would help Jazz. I could show her for top ten points if I wanted. I hadn't thought seriously about doing that.


Interesting I would of thought that Jazz would have seen Bonnie in the ring and thought it was play time. Congrats on your progress with Jazz.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you know what the point system is for top ten? Does one need to be a Grand Champion to get the points? I have not been able to find any point system on the UKC website except on how to work towards ones Champion.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I found this- pretty sure this is correct:
"The only way you get points for top ten is by winning best of breed, you get 1 point for each dog that was entered in your breed that you beat when you take best of breed. So if there were for example 2 class males, 1 class female, 3 champions, 2 grand champions and you take BOB then thats 7 points. You dont count yourself. Nothing after that counts, groups, rbimbs, bimbs you dont get anything else for that. Nothing beyond your own breed counts. Does not matter if you finished your dog with 4 BIS...you get no top ten points because top ten is based on Breed points only...meaning...dogs defeated in your own breed."

here is the UKC conformation rule book"
http://res.ukcdogs.com/pdf/2011ConformationRulebook.pdf


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh he looks so good!! Bonnie is still adorable too.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so happy to see Jazz doing so well in the ring. He is still a baby so you will have times we will not show to best advantage but it is all part of the learning process. He is such a handsome boy I am sure he will rack up a room full of ribbons.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Yay Jazz!*

I'm glad you decided to show him  Keep us updated on his progress! I can't wait to be in the UKC ring with my boy.


----------

